# Options while watching LiveTV/Guide



## Jish (Dec 31, 2007)

This is similar to some Guide suggestions, but I haven't seen anybody mention these two things:

1. When in the Guide if I find a show that is almost over and want to record the next showing of it there is no way to search for upcoming episodes!

2. When watching LiveTV there should be a "Now Playing" list overlay option so I can start a new show or review my list without having to totally leave what I am watching

Basically, I have become accustomed to being able to watch TV and manipulate future recordings at once (on 8300HD). And considering I use a "Hybrid" display style I have to fight through all the resolution changes to jump back and forth.

What do people think?


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

Jish said:


> When in the Guide if I find a show that is almost over and want to record the next showing of it there is no way to search for upcoming episodes!


This one's easy. Select the show, then instead of clicking Record this Showing, click on Season Pass and Other Options. One of the Other Options is View Upcoming Showings.


----------

